# Looking for a AA EDC Thrower



## Animalmother (Oct 15, 2011)

I am growing tired of researching. We've all been there, it's 1:49am here. YAWN! I need a EDC preferably a thrower. Under 30 shipped would make me happy. I was diggin' the Dereelight C2H but the runtimes were so low. Other wise I was going to spend the extra money and get it. The P10A is discontinued, and a bit ugly so I scratched that off my list too.

-Looking for momentary if possible.
-Uses AA and 14500, or 14505 (Don't want to swtich away from beloved Eneloops)
-Not really looking for a large diameter head. The C2H has a nice body profile and can throw fine using a XP-E/XR-E on a small reflector. So I am looking for a small light using those emitters in a smooth reflector.

Hope to hear some suggestions. Thanks guys!


----------



## speedsix (Oct 28, 2011)

I am happy with my BA10


----------



## Sammy_boy (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been having a look myself too, come up with a few possibilities - the Quark AA, that Jetbeam BA10 mentioned above, the 1AA ITP Eluma (sorry can't remember model number, at work so best be careful what sites I go on lol!), the equivalent Eagletac model, or the Nitecore EZ AA/D11. All look good, and for a cheap and cheerful 1AA thrower I just ordered a Romisen for £14 (around $20) - again can't remember model number but it uses a CREE P2 emitter.


----------



## speedsix (Oct 29, 2011)

I just looked and mine is actually the Kalarus PA10 but the Jetbeam BA10 is the same light with minor differences. 

I am really impressed with the Kalarus for the price. It is like $37.00 but feels like real quality. If it said Surefire on it, I wouldn't blink an eye, it is that good. Actually it is better because it takes an AA battery instead of a CR123.


----------



## ogaruk (Oct 30, 2011)

I use Klarus P1A as my EDC flashlight and it works perfect with eneloop XX


----------



## sniper (Jan 20, 2012)

The Terralux Lightstar 220 or 220 Extreme are great throwers! Brightguy, Lighthound, Battery Jct. all have them.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 20, 2012)

Walk in a shop and walk out with your new torch,plenty of choice and budgets to suit all pockets.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 20, 2012)

I happen to have spent the past three months evaluating, and in some cases buying, slim 1x14500 throwers. By slim, I mean with a head no wider than 24mm--1mm wider than the C2H, 2mm slimmer than the P10A. I want a thrower that can live in my front pocket, wedged in with my Blackberry.

For a 1xAA or 1x14500 thrower, 26mm or slimmer, with a momentary switch and a shipped price below $30, here are my recommendations:

*XTAR WK-25B* (XPE-R3). 22.5mm, AA only, though you may get by with a 3V 14505. Costs about $20 shipped.
*XTAR WK-26* (XPE-R3). 22.5mm, 14500 only; a CR14505 will barely light it. I know: This is currently my shirtpocket thrower. Includes a DIY (Do It Yourself) mode that lets you hide modes you don't want. I use mine as a single-mode light (HI). About $22 shipped.
*Balder SE-1* (XPE-R3). 23.5mm. Can use anything from a 1.2V Eneloop to a 4.2V lithium-ion. But on an AA, it's otthrown by the WK-25B, and on a 14500 it's outthrown by the WK-26. About $23 shipped.
The WK-25B throws nearly as far as the WK-26...probably as far as the Balder, much more efficiently.


----------



## varmint (Jan 20, 2012)

Terralux Litestar 100, $20 or less 100 lumens clicky, great small light.


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 20, 2012)

Ultrafire BJO8A (about $19) + Romisen forward clicky (about $2) + aspheric lens from Sipik SK-68 (about $8) so $30 total.

You will have a 23mm cylinder with momentary switch single mode that can use 14500 or AA NIHH or AA primary. It will throw about a far as anything can throw in that diameter. No skills required to install the aspheric or the forward tail switch.

I picked this particular host for its solid build and easy of modifying the lens and switch. It has a nice solid brass pill as well.


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 20, 2012)

WOW haha
I was looking at this thread and I didn't even realize I had posted it.
Looking at the date, I ordered a TrustFire SA-2(XPC) right after from DealExtreme soon after this was posted last year in latish October. 
It didn't ship out until Christmas day last year and I totally forgot that I had ordered it.

When it came about 2 weeks ago I didn't think much, until I put the Eneloop in it. It had the beam profile I had been looking for. It can even challenge 2AA throwers.
I already owned the Terralux Lightstar 100 didn't like it, the emitter as not centered. It wasn't that bright nor did it have good throw for an AA.

I had the OEM Nitecore EZ AA XRE with a 14500 that I got off a deal in another 1AA slimmish thrower thread(Pauls thread got me hooked again to looknig for a 1AA slim thrower)
When I got the OEM Nitecore I was unimpressed so I sold it and the AW 14500 soon after.

The BA10/PA10 are not "throwers" they use the R5 emitters and I read there lux numbers too.
The 3 lights Paul mentioned above look promising although I am not sure about the Balder. I also owned the RRT-0/Jet I Pro XRE R2. I sold them too.

I am keeping my TrustFire S-A2. I love the tight beam. I have not used it on a 14500 but it's coming. I heard it's only a little brighter though. Might have to check out that XTAR WK-25B and Balder SE-1. I don't know anyone with those lights those.

The TrustFire S-A2 was around 12 bucks shipped. It has a glass lense and aluminum reflector. Wish it had momentary on. 3 Modes. High, Low, Strobe. I didn't expect much from it. I easily go from buying expensive to budget vice versa due to what fits me best. That XPC "Q5" is a beast, although I think the XPC highest bin maybe Q4 as it's not listed in the binning information on cree's website. I couldn't find any Q5 emitters when I was looking for them.

I think the best mentioned are XTAR WK-25B and Balder SE-1.

Paul, do you have the SE-1? I remember you mentioed it before I did look into it. Did you pick one up?
Besides chinaqualitygoods where can you get this? The 14500 version.
They are not shipping until Chinese new year is over.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 21, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> Ultrafire BJO8A (about $19) + Romisen forward clicky (about $2) + aspheric lens from Sipik SK-68 (about $8) so $30 total.
> 
> You will have a 23mm cylinder with momentary switch single mode that can use 14500 or AA NIHH or AA primary. It will throw about a far as anything can throw in that diameter. No skills required to install the aspheric or the forward tail switch.
> 
> I picked this particular host for its solid build and easy of modifying the lens and switch. It has a nice solid brass pill as well.


gcbryan, I've been tempted to try this each time you've suggested it. But didn't you once write that you needed to grind down the aspheric lens? I don't have a grinder.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 21, 2012)

Animalmother said:


> Paul, do you have the SE-1? I remember you mentioed it before I did look into it. Did you pick one up?
> Besides chinaqualitygoods where can you get this? The 14500 version.
> They are not shipping until Chinese new year is over.


I bought an SE-1 but gave it away to a coworker for Christmas. I have compared the two lights in a thread on a Forum That Must Not Be Named. But you can find my comparison if you search for this phrase (including the quotation marks): "XTAR WK26 vs. Balder SE-1"

I dunno where else to buy the WK26 if you want it now. All the WK26's eBay sellers are on holiday till the end of January.

The most disconcerting thing about the SE-1 is that it's not "instant-on": The light takes a moment to ramp up. It's a bit unsettling and unsatisfying if you're used to thinking of a forward clickie with momentary switch as instant light.


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 21, 2012)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I bought an SE-1 but gave it away to a coworker for Christmas. I have compared the two lights in a thread on a Forum That Must Not Be Named. But you can find my comparison if you search for this phrase (including the quotation marks): "XTAR WK26 vs. Balder SE-1"
> 
> I dunno where else to buy the WK26 if you want it now. All the WK26's eBay sellers are on holiday till the end of January.
> 
> The most disconcerting thing about the SE-1 is that it's not "instant-on": The light takes a moment to ramp up. It's a bit unsettling and unsatisfying if you're used to thinking of a forward clickie with momentary switch as instant light.



I ordered the XTAR WK26 from an Ebay vendor, it's my last single AA purchase for a while. I also got my AW 14500 and stuck it in my TrustFire S-A2. I think I finally found what I wanted. It can match the 2AA "throwers". I want to compare it to my WK26 when it gets here. I am pretty sure the TrustFire has higher lux. We'll see.


----------



## sspc (Jan 23, 2012)

The ITP C7 is a pretty good thrower. They can be had for under $30 and this is the light I trust the most as mine has been beat up for over a year and I've never had it not turn on or a behave strangely. Nice tough single AA light with pretty good throw for a single cell.


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 24, 2012)

The ITP C7 has about 3330 lux according to selfbuilts review. I already had the Jet Pro I/RRT-0 XR-E R2 and it about 4850 lux. They were said to be the best or one of the top single AA throwers of it's class. I define a single AA thrower simply throwing as far as the 2AA class such as a P100A2/E21. 
I just got the SkyRay S-A1 today it's allot like my TrustFire S-A2 only it has an extra mode which is useless. It's a beacon mode right after the strobe mode.
I wish it didn't have it. It's also got a real LOW low mode. These 2 are really good throwers for 1AA.

After reading about the XTAR WK26 I ordered one and hopefully will ship out soon. I read/heard good stuff about it.

So far, the best I have had are the TrustFire S-A1/SkyRay S-A1. The JetBeams were really big for their throw/output. Also they are really hard to get a hold of unless you looked for one in the marketplace but they are going to be worn(Except my Jet 1 Pro XR-E R2, got it brand new around Summertime 2011).

Anyone else have anything to add let us know.


----------

